# Winter Weather Sucks!



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a fishing expedition planned for this morning with a few other TinBoaters. Forecast called for (air) temps in the upper 40s, right now it is 29* - too cold for humans!

Hopefully it will warm up with the sunrise and I will have something to post besides pictures of some TinBoaters freezing next to icy water


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 2, 2008)

I hear ya man! This weather sucks! I'm goin out in the boat tomorrow for sure. Its supposed to be near 60.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 2, 2008)

I hear ya. Supposed to creep near 70 today, but 20-25mph winds. Tuesday more rain/snow predicted and 40 degrees.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 2, 2008)

It must be nice to have open water, everything here is frozen but its suppose to warm up and the ice should go away. I hope it goes away for good this time. I love winter fishing but this year has really sucked so maybe spring will have something to offer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

We got the big skunkl!!! 

Had a good time trying and it warmed up a little by the afternoon

Back for some more today I think


----------



## Pont (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, I was out fishing in 60 degrees this weekend only to get freezing rain and sleet right now. 2 inches of snow expected tonight. I'm passing this weather on to all of you in the northeast! Ha ha!  \/


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

hope you made it out yesterday the weather was awsome here.


----------

